# Problème lecture partition unix avec Fuse 3.5.5  sous Sierra (2017)



## Billy san (9 Février 2017)

Bonjour
J'ai un mac book pro rétina sous  OS Sierra. J'ai installé la dernière version (3.5.5.), de Fuse.  J'ai un disque dur externe avec deux partitions, l'une  NTFS et l'autre Unix. Je peux lire la partition NTFS, mais la partition unix n'apparait même pas alors qu'elle est reconnue sous Ubuntu. Dans un Tuto il est dit que pour la lecture seule, il n'est pas obligatoire d'installer Fuse-Ext2 et que Fuse suffit. Comment régler ce problème ?
En vous remerciant d'avance

PS: Il semblerait que ne se soit pas uniquement liée à Sierra car avec Fuse uniquement je ne vois pas la partition Unix sous Yosemite ( 10.10.5)sur un autre MAC


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2017)

UNIX, ce n'est pas un type de partition.

Si tu n'installes pas de pilote pour le type de partition, tu ne pourras pas y accéder [macOS ignore tout ce qui n'est pas Apple et Microsoft].


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2017)

@Billy san
Ca pourrait peut-être t'aider... https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/22821/ntfs-macos-sierra ... ?


----------



## Billy san (9 Février 2017)

J'avais déjà vu ce Tuto


bompi a dit:


> UNIX, ce n'est pas un type de partition.
> 
> Si tu n'installes pas de pilote pour le type de partition, tu ne pourras pas y accéder [macOS ignore tout ce qui n'est pas Apple et Microsoft].



Merci pour ta réponse, Unix était un raccourci pour ne pas mettre Ext3 ou EXT4. Il me semblait que le but de Fuse était d'installer ces pilotes. Dans un Tuto sur MacPlanete, ils disent que le simple fiat d'installer Fuse permet de Lire les partitions "formatées pour Unix ;-) ". Ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Février 2017)

Salut

Ne faut-il pas ajouter ce module : https://sourceforge.net/projects/fuse-ext2/?SetFreedomCookie ?


----------



## Billy san (9 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> @Billy san
> Ca pourrait peut-être t'aider... https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/22821/ntfs-macos-sierra ... ?


Merci pour ta réponse.
Oui, je l'avais déjà vu. Sur le même site, il y le tuto pour les partitions ext3 et c'est là qu'il est dit que pour lire  il suffit d'installer Fuse et pour écrire il faut installer Fuse-EXT2.


----------



## Billy san (9 Février 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Ne faut-il pas ajouter ce module : https://sourceforge.net/projects/fuse-ext2/?SetFreedomCookie ?


Probablement, je vais le faire, mais à priori ce n'était pas nécéssaire !!


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2017)

FUSE en lui-même n'est qu'une extension du noyau et il faut lui ajouter les pilotes pour chacun des systèmes de fichiers.
Il y a peut-être une petite erreur dans le tuto.


----------

